# Anyone here from Vancouver Canada?



## Cwalk (Oct 5, 2014)

Does anyone know of a support group or group therapy near Vancouver Canada?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

There are plenty. Go to the mood disorders association of british columbia.

Follow this link:

http://www.mdabc.net/mdabc-support-groups


----------

